# Birth of “Fowl Attitude”…



## Mike da Carpenter (Nov 26, 2017)

Youngest went to work this morning and the oldest came out to help on decking the casting/carp shooting deck. Did I ever mention how lucky I am to have these two involved in the outdoors with me? We ended up removing the 3/4” wood backing and replaced it. Wonder how many bases have been mounted to this over the years. Too many holes for my liking. Haven’t decided if I want free standing seats or bases mounted to the floor. That decision will come in time.










For all the butt joints, I ran a bead of Sika construction sealant down the edge and then set in place, forced together, fastened then excess somewhat smoothed out. Final result is edge grain of plywood is sealed and watertight.




























Vacuumed up before caulking the entire perimeter and screw heads. Then caulked and smoothed out.



















Now to wait another week before paint prep can begin. Actually might be longer than a week. The boys asked if they could paint it together when the oldest comes home for Christmas break. Might just be the perfect project for them to do themselves.


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

That Rig is going to be nicer than when it was new! That’s what you call a total restoration!! It’s A Family Affair for sure


----------



## Mike da Carpenter (Nov 26, 2017)

Asked the youngest to please clean the entire inside of the boat in preparation of paint. Supposed to be upper 40’s tomorrow and if so, we’ll be putting a coat on the interior when I get home from work. He actually is doing better than I anticipated, he even washed the insides walls with hot water. Now to see if he can do his room 1/2 as good. It is nice knowing his priorities are right where most guys’ are. HA!!


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

I was worried didn’t know what happened for awhile no update on Fowl Attitude!! And What The Heck Mike your garage is more organized than my house!!! While my son and I were deer hunting my girlfriend stayed at the house to watch the dogs. And she called and said I put all the bullets in a shoe box !! Why were they all over the kitchen counter?? Those were not bullets there shells and I had them set by shot size for geese and divers!! Please stop . Glad to see you and the boys are back at it!!!!


----------



## Mike da Carpenter (Nov 26, 2017)

roger15055 said:


> I was worried didn’t know what happened for awhile no update on Fowl Attitude!! And What The Heck Mike your garage is more organized than my house!!! While my son and I were deer hunting my girlfriend stayed at the house to watch the dogs. And she called and said I put all the bullets in a shoe box !! Why were they all over the kitchen counter?? Those were not bullets there shells and I had them set by shot size for geese and divers!! Please stop . Glad to see you and the boys are back at it!!!!


I got back to work and had a lot to make up so boat got sidelined. The oldest is home for Thanksgiving and as long as he can get away from the girlfriend, we should get a good head start on a 1st coat of paint.

We too have different shells on the counters and dining table. It’s the norm during hunting season here. The oldest brought home his case of different shot shells to put back in the shelf and get the 3.5” coyote shells along with the .22 mag to take back up with him.


----------



## Mike da Carpenter (Nov 26, 2017)

The boys are killing it. I’m really glad we went with this color. The second coat on the floor will have silica sand mixed in for traction. I’ll be touching up the console when everything is dry and I have time to tinker around.




























If the weather holds out tomorrow, just might be able to have the first coat on the exterior completed too.


----------



## Mike da Carpenter (Nov 26, 2017)

More Thanksgiving Day progress. Figured get him as soon as he gets up and before the girlfriend calls. The kid does a great job of painting, especially in the hard for dad to reach places. HA!!


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

I really like the color too! Doing a fabulous job!! You make a heck of a Supervisor


----------



## Mike da Carpenter (Nov 26, 2017)

roger15055 said:


> I really like the color too! Doing a fabulous job!! You make a heck of a Supervisor


Thank you, I’m digging the color too. I’m thinking of surplus military netting instead of a camo paint job. This way it’s easily removable and the base color acts as a great “base”.

I actually said to him a couple times that it feels weird watching him work, but I want both boys to have pride and ownership in this project, so when it comes to doing stupid 💩 maybe they will think twice about it.

With these low temps, it is going to take a while to actually dry/cure. Looking forward to the next 50° day to hopefully get the 2nd coat on. Also, my wife is looking forward to getting her indoor parking spot back for the winter, that’s the least of my worries right now. HA!!


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Great Idea especially if you want to take mama on a boat ride! I will look I had a military net from Knudsons brand new in the package it came with a boat I flipped and I kept it. If I can find it u can have it. I live downriver. I am sure I can find it once I start moving boats around! Getting a little grief now about two boats and a pop up in the garage!!
I don’t see anything wrong with that


----------



## Mike da Carpenter (Nov 26, 2017)

Sounds like you have your priorities right. Let me know what you find, I’ll gladly work something out as a fair trade.


----------



## Mike da Carpenter (Nov 26, 2017)

My son had today off of school due to the tragedy in the next town over, so I took the day off of work also to spend some quality time with him and do something fun. Seeing as it is going to be 50° today and that will be the last time till sometime in the spring, we decided to get a 2nd coat of paint on the entire boat. This way hopefully it can dry in a few days and then we can tarp it and put in the back yard till spring when we can finish it up. Doing this should please my wife as she’ll get her indoor parking back for the winter.

This is the end of building “Fowl Attitude“ till March…


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

All of my boats are painted with Parker tan. And, ducks seem to not mind it.


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

You guys are doing a fabulous job!! So are we to assume for the next few months that the Da Carpender boys are going to be doing some gathering of all the necessities and then some extras so when The Fowl Attitude makes her maiden voyage she looks like a new rig?? I will put a five dollar bet that under the Christmas tree will be lots of goods for 2022 water fowl season!
Merry Christmas and looking forward to following the completion of the three musketeers and there build
Roger


----------



## Mike da Carpenter (Nov 26, 2017)

roger15055 said:


> You guys are doing a fabulous job!! So are we to assume for the next few months that the Da Carpender boys are going to be doing some gathering of all the necessities and then some extras so when The Fowl Attitude makes her maiden voyage she looks like a new rig?? I will put a five dollar bet that under the Christmas tree will be lots of goods for 2022 water fowl season!
> Merry Christmas and looking forward to following the completion of the three musketeers and there build
> Roger


I‘m not gonna take that bet as I know what’s already been bought. HA!!

Merry Christmas to you also Roger. If you make it to the eastern end of the UP during duck season, give me a little notice and we will get you out with us. If you want to do some fishing on a private Oakland County lake, let me know too. The boys know our lake, and where to catch fish, as if they grew up on it. HA!!


----------



## Muskeet-0 (Oct 14, 2021)

You guy's really have me jonesing to get back North. The new home has a 3 bay garage that my father-in-law and I are planning to use for a project much like this. Wife still has to have her parking, but still plenty of room otherwise. He has been shopping used boats since I showed him this thread at the beginning.


----------



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

Nice to see the kids involved!

Sent from my SM-G975U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Mike da Carpenter (Nov 26, 2017)

Finally got the boat out of the back yard and it’s warmed up enough to get motivated to work on it.

Tonight, we got the bow all buttoned up tonight. Mounted the LED light (probably could of used a riser, but oh well. It’ll serve its function and not interfere with the trolling motor). Then we mounted the trolling motor to the boat, so we would then know where to drill the holes in the carpeted bow.










Once that was done, we took the plywood out of the bow so we could make all the final electrical connections and bolt the motor down. I know doing this makes it permanent, and that’s exactly what I want. When I go out to get in the boat, I want all of it to be there.



















To finish off the LED wiring, I used a stainless “clam shell”. With a little paint to match the boat, it should all disappear. Plus the clam shell diverts any water from getting into the hole and double duties to hold down the carpet.










Then the kid gets to make sure all of his hard work, actually works.










Just waiting on the fasteners for the pedestals to arrive then we can get those mounted and one final coat of paint on the floor and touch up what needs it. Then on to the motor.


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Wow You and the young men are really getting after it!! That is going to be one sweet ride for sure! That light looks great and low enough not to get caught on anything and ripped off!! Well Done!!
Me I had plans to get a-lot done and mama well she had different plans !!! Well at least I’m man enough to admit it


----------



## Mike da Carpenter (Nov 26, 2017)

4 seats are now mounted. What was once very cavernous, quickly shrank down to reality.


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Amazing I am going to go out on a limb !! I think you found a second retirement income besides guiding at the club!!! It looks new


----------



## Mike da Carpenter (Nov 26, 2017)

Final coat of paint (mixed with silica sand) has been applied to the floor and pedestals. Hopefully the paint will be dry by tomorrow and I’ll be able to pull the boat out and dive into the motor along with get going on installing the fish finder that I’ll be buying today at Bass Pro. No reason to rush it now that we are at the finish line and a few weeks till it’ll be in the water.

Stopped yesterday at the vinyl sticker place to see what they can come up with for a matte vinyl for the MC #’s and “Fowl Attitude”. From speaking with them, a matte vinyl that last a LONG time seems difficult to find. We will see what they come up with before I move on to other options.


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Mike that looks amazing!!! Vinyl decals have you talked with Loomis82 on here? Just asking because he was going to make different sizes for us with the team steel curtain. I am ordering my Michigan sportsman decals from him for mine. Also checkout Junkyard Jules she has a website and I have had her do some of my bikes. One is in her website. She does a lot of classic cars and things like that. She is a pinstripe artist and puts names on all kinds of things. That would be painted on. Awesome work and definitely not expensive. You and the boys have to have a bet on who’s going to land the first fish and who’s going to put the first duck or goose in there!!! Bragging rights


----------



## Mike da Carpenter (Nov 26, 2017)

roger15055 said:


> Mike that looks amazing!!! Vinyl decals have you talked with Loomis82 on here? Just asking because he was going to make different sizes for us with the team steel curtain. I am ordering my Michigan sportsman decals from him for mine. Also checkout Junkyard Jules she has a website and I have had her do some of my bikes. One is in her website. She does a lot of classic cars and things like that. She is a pinstripe artist and puts names on all kinds of things. That would be painted on. Awesome work and definitely not expensive. You and the boys have to have a bet on who’s going to land the first fish and who’s going to put the first duck or goose in there!!! Bragging rights


I’ll look into those Roger. Thanks for the tip. As for the first fish/bird…I hope it’s one of them, but secretly, I’m hoping my wife catches the first fish. HA!!


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Amazing job. You’ve inspired me to look for my own project boat haha.


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

Mike you turned a sows ear into a silk purse.Good times ahead for Nick ,Luke ,you and the better half!!!!!
My floor is close to needing replacement too..


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

Mike da Carpenter said:


> View attachment 822311
> 
> 
> Final coat of paint (mixed with silica sand) has been applied to the floor and pedestals. Hopefully the paint will be dry by tomorrow and I’ll be able to pull the boat out and dive into the motor along with get going on installing the fish finder that I’ll be buying today at Bass Pro. No reason to rush it now that we are at the finish line and a few weeks till it’ll be in the water.
> ...


Try the GRAPHIC WiZZARD on Clarkston rd?


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 4, 2014)

Thanks for the shout out Roger! Let us know if you still want the steel curtain ones. I got back to you on that but didn't hear a response from you? Either way let us know


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

I just ordered four decals two with the hunter in the cat tails and two of the ducks cupped . Ordered them in grey to put on where the boat is flat black I think that will look sweet. Loomis82 yes I got the response. I am going to send you a side picture of the rig and see your thoughts on size and length. I want it to be seen but not overbearing. I know mama Loomis82 and you would know better than me. I am redoing this old Alumacraft Yukon and you would think it was a brand new Lund Alaskan the way I’m acting!!! I have no answer for it either. My hunting buddies are asking what’s the love affair?? I say she’s an old sassy lady that deserves a facelift …Now starts the thought process do I match or mix up the two different styles?? I get four so I have back up !! Loomis82 knows how my brain works and we never met!! I buy boats like other guys buy shoes and the first thing I do is order his decals lol.. I should have bought stock in it They are really well made for sure and cool!! Order up everyone…


----------



## Mike da Carpenter (Nov 26, 2017)

I spoke with him yesterday and waiting to hear back what can be done. Finishing touches will hopefully be ordered soon.


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Mike I showed the pictures of what you did to a buddy and he said they have medication for that!! He said what the heck! That’s nicer than my house!! He says how come yours never look that good??? I said well keep dogging me like that and it will be nicer then your house because I will shoot a flaming arrow right in to the roof of your house


----------



## Mike da Carpenter (Nov 26, 2017)

Well, SHE RUNS!!! Happy faces all around and now just need MC #’s and a name before I can put it in the water. @loomis82










Now to paint the motor since we know it runs. HA!!


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Pictures look great !! Pretty hard to kill them old JO’s unless you don’t put enough oil in them!! Better to make smoke than rebuilding a motor! I found that blind for you too. She looks sassy sitting in the driveway. I am going to talk with Loomis82 as well I’m thinking five inch letters for the side of the boat where the team name will go. What are you doing to the motor as far as painting it?


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

Reminds me of my departed Crestliner, restored in Parker Tan…miss that one.
You did a great job. If it has the oil injection, delete it! Congrats!


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Jerry - That’s a Sin- How could you .
That was beautiful. To get rid of that you must of really stepped up your game!!! Probably rode like a dream too. But like so much of our toys when you see something and you get the I gotta have that . I do it all the time and at 60 I’m still doing it!! Then I say why did I do that there was nothing wrong with the one I redid!! Now here we go from scratch again!
Something in my brain Misfires a lot


----------



## Mike da Carpenter (Nov 26, 2017)

Thanks guys. This has been fun putting it together with the boys. As for the motor, I bought the boat from the original owner and he deleted the oil injector AFTER it went out and he burned up his motor. Had a new motor put on and went with premixed gas from the beginning. I plan to do the same thing. I will be painting the motor the same color as the boat.


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

Another one I found of Fowl Mood 2. Yes I miss that one








I repleaced it with an 18' Smokercraft with a 90 ETEC tiller








And a 16' Mirrocraft Lake Fisherman with a 50 Johnson.


----------



## Straightshooter22 (10 mo ago)

Mike da Carpenter said:


> Well, SHE RUNS!!! Happy faces all around and now just need MC #’s and a name before I can put it in the water. @loomis82
> 
> View attachment 822760
> 
> ...


Awesome rebuild, “the resurrection “ would be a fitting name


----------



## Mike da Carpenter (Nov 26, 2017)

Just picked up my graphics from @loomis82. Once it warms up again (hoping just a week or two) we’ll be putting them on along with painting the motor. Then it’s time for the maiden voyage. I can say that the quality of the graphics and ease of design is top shelf and priced fair. They will be getting all my vinyl work going forward.


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

OCSC having USCG auxillary free inspections at May meeting Mike.Get it inspected and save a hassle on Great lakes and the rivers..


----------



## Mike da Carpenter (Nov 26, 2017)

roger15055 said:


> What’s the name of that chick ???


Raputta da Beauta


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 4, 2014)

I won't do the unveiling of your design Roger I'll let you show it off when you want! Maybe if good I'll get decal made for my boat!! All the ones she's made and I don't have one yet lol


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Dang I figured you would have some pull around the house  just have to say the kids would love one on the boat honey!! It would be a nice little Easter present!!


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 4, 2014)

Pleasure meeting you today Roger! Can’t wait to see those decals on your boat. Thanks again!


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

*Nice meeting you as well. The decals look fabulous as always!! I see why your fishing is on hold for now, and man that is fantastic!!! That girl has a cannon on her!!! She won’t need any student loans and you won’t be dipping in to your savings!!! Her height and throwing darts like that!!! Sit back and enjoy!!! I will definitely post photos when they are on. Thanks again and Happy Easter!! *


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 4, 2014)

Thanks Roger! I don’t mind not fishing as much! Between bowling and softball we have little free time. We say as long as she enjoys it we will support to our fullest! Will have plenty of time to fish once she’s grown up! Makes what few times I get out worth it! And it’s not always fun catching for her when she’s pitching, gets a little painful on the hand lol


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 4, 2014)

Roger you get that new decal put on yet?? Excited to see how it looks!


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

No not yet I had to get more lay out gray for background color.


----------



## Mike da Carpenter (Nov 26, 2017)

Maiden voyage tonight out on our lake. Man does this boat run good. 

Here is the youngest putting the trolling motor in and driving us around to get the hang of it. He found the “continuous” setting so all he had to do is steer. I like that setting.









Here we are up on full plane with 3 people (my son, wife and I).










A pretty respectable speed for this boat (29.7 mph as you can see on the GPS). A little rough on the low end idling, but I’m thinking some Sea Foam in the tank unless you all have a better way to get her to idle better. Was pretty rough to get started, but once warmed up, she was running good.


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

That’s two happy boaters right there!! And that’s a very respectful run in the new rig!!


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

Mike da Carpenter said:


> Maiden voyage tonight out on our lake. Man does this boat run good.
> 
> Here is the youngest putting the trolling motor in and driving us around to get the hang of it. He found the “continuous” setting so all he had to do is steer. I like that setting.
> View attachment 833886
> ...


I have the same motor in 50 hp. They don't idle all that smoothly.


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

Those OMC twins will run well at idle if properly linked and synked although they shake.My 74 -50hp would troll all day
with Amsoil 2 stroke at 100 to 1 mix...


----------



## Mike da Carpenter (Nov 26, 2017)

Finally got out this afternoon to do some waterfowl training. This was a welcome relief to the hot weather and another way to exercise him. Now to build him a ramp to get up on his own.


----------



## Mike da Carpenter (Nov 26, 2017)

Been trying out a new ladder system for the GSP. He’s getting the hang of it for gettin up and out and not clawing up the side of the boat now, but he still prefers to launch himself off the bow.


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

He’s so damn cool!! I sent the picture to Laura and she said he needs to be rocked after a snack. He is so handsome!! I said what about me???


----------



## Mike da Carpenter (Nov 26, 2017)

roger15055 said:


> He’s so damn cool!! I sent the picture to Laura and she said he needs to be rocked after a snack. He is so handsome!! I said what about me???


Probably had to get up and get your own snack. Ha!!


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Laura has been taking care of Zeke for me since the fire and now he looks at me like “You need something?” She cooks for him rocks him all night and has his own pillow and blanket in case he gets to cold with the AC going. What the heck I lose my boat my house and living in a hotel and he is being treated like a king!! Something is not right here. Make sure you put Fowl Attitude on your policy. I did not put mine on and they only gave me $2500. I had just finished getting it together when the fire happened. Insurance company has been great and I know it’s my fault for not getting it on the policy but damn it hurts!!


----------



## Mike da Carpenter (Nov 26, 2017)

roger15055 said:


> Laura has been taking care of Zeke for me since the fire and now he looks at me like “You need something?” She cooks for him rocks him all night and has his own pillow and blanket in case he gets to cold with the AC going. What the heck I lose my boat my house and living in a hotel and he is being treated like a king!! Something is not right here. Make sure you put Fowl Attitude on your policy. I did not put mine on and they only gave me $2500. I had just finished getting it together when the fire happened. Insurance company has been great and I know it’s my fault for not getting it on the policy but damn it hurts!!
> View attachment 838958


Didn’t know I could insure my boat till I got to talking to a couple guys at work. $100 per year is cheap for peace of mind.

You can have full usage of mine till you get back on the water. Just come over and hook it up to your Jeep and go have fun. Just let me know your on your way and I’ll get the vehicles out of the way.


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Brother the World needs more people like you!!!


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

I have a 16' with a 25 that sits until duck season you would be welcome to borrow as well.
I get 10% of the fish caught out of it though....


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks Jerry- That is very kind of you!!!


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

roger15055 said:


> Brother the World needs more people like you!!!


Mike is truly a genuine good guy, that's why his boys are kids any parent would be a step above just being proud of!! The dog even likes him LOL..


----------



## Mike da Carpenter (Nov 26, 2017)

@loomis82 makes some kick a$$ decals. Couldn’t recommend them enough. I honestly think Levi enjoys waterfowl more than he does pheasants. I am truly a blessed man.


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 4, 2014)

Appreciate the shout out Mike! We haven’t had any complaints….the wife does good work!


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

You ain’t just whistling Dixie pilgrim!!! Lol Loomis82 decals are second to none!! Although they didn’t hold up to the 500 degrees in the fire they melted with the boat!! But the Team Steel Curtain will rise from the ashes and mama Loomis82 will be making me a Phoenix to go with it!! I am down yes but out Hell No!! And Levi is the man! A True He Man!! And your boat is slick I dig it


----------



## Mike da Carpenter (Nov 26, 2017)

Well, I can say that she floats great and operates flawlessly. Just got home from spending 2.5 weeks in the UP and had the boat out on either Lake Superior or St Mary’s river every day, morning and evening, to either fish (mainly) or just cruise around. Even made it to the Soo Locks. Them freighters don’t like to share the water. HA!! 4 of us had absolutely no problem fitting on the boat comfortably.

Here’s a few pics from our adventure…


















































































This last part is kinda hard to say. My wife and I have decided to buy a vacation home in the UP and she is wanting a pontoon boat to entertain family and friends. I have two choices here…1-buy a pontoon and keep this boat and continue enjoying it with the boys, or 2-Sell this boat, get her a pontoon and rebuild another boat once I get the house built enough to go and do some things for myself. Either way I come out a winner.

If I were to sell it, would there be any interest from anyone on her that would like to buy “Fowl Attitude”? If I do sell the boat, I’m not looking to make any profit, and would only charge for what I have out of pocket (no man hours billed). If you are interested, or have any questions, shoot me a PM or give me a call at 248-310-5593

Here is a link to the ad…









Decided to keep it.


I bought this boat last year as a project for me and the boys to do together and we have gone through the entire boat and built it from the hull up. Please see this thread to get all the before, during and after pictures, along with a very detailed description of what I did...




www.michigan-sportsman.com


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Man those are some great photos! Those walleye look like something from a magazine in Canada!


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Mike da Carpenter said:


> Well, I can say that she floats great and operates flawlessly. Just got home from spending 2.5 weeks in the UP and had the boat out on either Lake Superior or St Mary’s river every day, morning and evening, to either fish (mainly) or just cruise around. Even made it to the Soo Locks. Them freighters don’t like to share the water. HA!! 4 of us had absolutely no problem fitting on the boat comfortably.
> 
> Here’s a few pics from our adventure…
> 
> ...


Come late August thru October, some decent used pontoons can usually be found UP here at substantially less than new. For a guy with your talents (both with your hands and supervising your "crew") you should be able to modify about anything out there into exactly what your wife wants. If you get a place in the EUP, I call first dibs when the Ultimate Party Barge is launched. FM


----------



## Mike da Carpenter (Nov 26, 2017)

Forest Meister said:


> Come late August thru October, some decent used pontoons can usually be found UP here at substantially less than new. For a guy with your talents (both with your hands and supervising your "crew") you should be able to modify about anything out there into exactly what your wife wants. If you get a place in the EUP, I call first dibs when the Ultimate Party Barge is launched. FM


You got 2nd. Roger already beat you to it. HA!!


----------

